# Ohio CAG Carp Challenge Edgewater-LE (Cleveland)



## atrkyhntr

Hey All...
Who is going to the Ohio CAG Carp Challenge Edgewater-LE (Cleveland)??
 I'll stop by and say hi along with my kids...
GOOD LUCK!!!
Clyde


----------



## tpet96

I'll be there. See you on Saturday.


----------



## PAYARA

i will be there,for awhile,and i might even fish


----------



## tpet96

We had about 12 people register......but I think of those 12 only 10 are fishing
now.


----------



## cwcarper

My original plans were to fish this venue, but I've got too much going on to make the drive up there...would love to see some nice fish come out of there, though. Good luck to all those who fish it.


----------



## tpet96

It's gonna be rough guys  Guess the curse is back with me. LOL. Well, since I'm not fishing....perhaps it won't be THAT bad. I think I'm going to perch fish for a change


----------



## TimJC

tpet96 said:


> It's gonna be rough guys  Guess the curse is back with me. LOL. Well, since I'm not fishing....perhaps it won't be THAT bad. I think I'm going to perch fish for a change


Does this mean that the challenge is off?


----------



## atrkyhntr

its still on...


----------



## PAYARA

from the look of things right now,this is going
to be TOTALY UNFISHABLE! iam still set to go
up but if somebody could give me an accurate 
report on conditions before 8am(when iam leaving)
it would be a great help?

with wind from the north set for tomarrow,it dosent
seem like there will be a change in condition


----------



## crappielooker

hope you guys do well up there, if indeed you guys fish.. good luck and catch some big ones for me..


----------



## atrkyhntr

...any wind out of the north will be .. well as said "TOTALY UNFISHABLE"...
I'll stop by sometime during the AM...


----------



## crappielooker

the venue have been change to the black river in lorain..tpet saidthey are by the mouth of the black river..on the east side north of the drawbridge..in a park of sort..
good luck guys..


----------



## atrkyhntr

take 90 west to 611
take 611 till it turns right and you keep going straight
I think that may be Colorado ave..
go to the draw brdige...
that is where they will be fishing


----------



## crappielooker

thanks clyde...i just know how to get there..


----------



## PAYARA

thats REALLY NICE! after i went ALL the way up there.its
all of a sudden changed????WTF!!!!i when to the lakefront
at 9:30am,nobody was there.i ask the rangers ect,nobody knew 
anything.what,nobody could post on the forum what was going off?


----------



## crappielooker

greg..dooood..i posted it as soon as i got the message..and it couldn't have been 20 mins max..


----------



## PAYARA

iam not talking about your post man.i see that you posted when you
found out,thanks.the challenge was set to start at 8am? i left at
8am! i checked the board prior to leaving for any changes.there
was none posted.so i left expecting to find someone there or some 
kind of message with the rangers,ect.i really dont care either way now,
i just wish i would have known before hand.the switch could have been
anounced last night,there were signs of these conditions last night and 
that it was going to carry over to this morning.


----------



## atrkyhntr

I knew about the switch because I called Ak to get Shawn's cell phone number then was told... 
I know you must have been highly frustrated but those who already were there were also, making the decision to leave and fish somewhere else easy... 
This would seem to be a learning experience and in the future there could be a back-up fishery already in place and along with a contact person...
I had a very personal issue come up at the very last minute that kept me from attending...
Can't wait to see how things turned out for our "troopers" and view all or any of the photos taken...


----------



## tpet96

Greg,

I cannot post on a computer when I'm 110 miles from my front door. The decision was made at 9:00 AM, and we didn't pull out until 9:10 AM. How long does it take you to get from Akron to Edgewater? You have my cell phone number. It's posted on here, on http://www.cagohio.net , etc. ALl you have to do is call me. 419 512 6644 If you have a problem with that, you can contact me directly. Either by phone above, email at [email protected] via PM at tpet96, or by mail at the mailing address at http://www.cagohio.net The choice is yours.


----------



## tpet96

Thanks for those that attended! Thanks to the sponsors! 

Friday morning, Dick Laubscher, Sean Lehman (miso_ohio) and I made the trek up to 72nd street to fish. The winds were howling out of the NE with 6-7's rolling up there. We decided NO WAY so we moved on over to downtown Cleveland to look around. Couldn't find any decent places along the Cuyahoga River, so we drove over to Lorain and fished the Black River. 0 fish, 0 bumps. Had a great time playing Texas Horseshoes, or "Sewer Holes" as they are referred to. 

We left there around 5:30 and headed for the motel. Mike TOdd (Carpless) met us there around 7:00 or so, and we drove over to the Rock Bottom on the FLatts for dinner/socializing. We stuck around there until 9:30 or so, then headed back. 

5:00AM rolled around WAY too early, so we got up, and headed over to Edgewater to meet the gang. About 7:45 we all split up and hit the fishing areas we wanted to. Brian Graham, Dick L, Sean Lehman, Mike Todd, Doug Saunders, and Dan Frymire were in attendance. A couple of us took some time to look at Miso's jeep as the rotors/brakes were worn. At about 9:00AM, the group of anglers competing took a vote and decided to make a move over to the Black River in Lorain to fish. THe conditions were way too harsh to be fishing in Edgewater. So the vote took....and by 9:10, we were on the road. Sean and Mike headed to the car shop to get Sean's vehicle in to get it fixed.....then met us over at Lorain.

Arriving at the Black River, everyone set up, and began fishing. It was slow for the most part, but once the chum started hitting the water, the fish started rolling, with some decent fish (Mid 20's) rolling on the surface. Looked VERY promising. Brian Graham had the 1st fish on, but lost it to a line slice on some underwater structure. About 2 hrs later, he had another one on......and same thing. Another hour or so into it, Doug Saunders had a fish on, and then lost it to the same piece of underwater structure. The only thing I can think of is an old steel retaining wall with zebras attached to it. They were clean line slices, and sliced w/o any pressure what so ever. Couldn't be much more than that. 

The group decided to extend the fishing a while longer than originally scheduled, so after that extended session.........nobody had landed anything. Can't say enough about the gruop of guys that tried though. The conditions were VERY harsh......and these guys tried every trick in the book to make due with the changing conditions all day. EVERYONE was on their feet most of the day making the best of the situation and trying everything they could. The fish would just not move around other than the 3 that the team of Brian and Doug hooked/lost. 

Everyone that attended went home with at least something, as we held a hat draw for the donated items that were present. We had enough groups of items to go "around the world" twice, so each person received 2 nice groups of gifts. As for the trophies, they will have the etched plaques removed and replaced at alater date for another event in 2005, and the gift certificates........the $75 certificate will be presented to the Ohio Carp King for 2004, and the $25 certificate will be carried over for either the 2005 CAGI or the 2005 Ohio Carp King. 

I'd like to send out a special thank you to the sponsors who supported our fish-in/challenge for this month. Ohiogamefishing.com kicked in 2 t-shirts and 2 hats. Thank you VERY much for your support guys. We really appreciate your dedication to carp anglers in Ohio. Also sponsoring the event were the following:

TheBoilieShopUSA (4 bags of pellets/flavorings)
http://www.boilieshopusa.com

CarpAnglersGroup (3yr membership to 1st place (didn't win), CAG Patch/Sticker, Trophies for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and Big Fish)
http://www.carpanglersgroup.com

CAG Ohio (Boilie Selection for 1st, 2nd, 3rd)
http://www.cagohio.net

**Other items were chipped in by anonymous donors.

Thanks again for everyone that attended. The decision to move was made at the last minute by a vote of the group, and for those that were not competing that were not contacted, I tried the best to let you know by contacting AK to make a post on here and CAG. Fortunately a couple that were coming up did in fact contact me first before the left. It is hard for me to contact everyone at the last minute when I do not know for sure who is/isn't showing up. Looking forward to the 2005 CAGI gang. This will be a joint venture by the Ohio and Indiana chairs, and will be a hell of a weekend....that is for sure  See all of you at Alum in October!


----------



## tpet96

atrky, 

Missed ya man. Understand the circumstances. Perhaps we will meet up and fish soon.


----------



## PAYARA

Shawn, i dont have a problem,it dosent matter now.
glad you boys had a great time.


----------



## tpet96

Greg,

You interested in some October West Branch piggies? Shoot me a PM. I want to make a mid to late trip up there in October.


----------



## crappielooker

hell..i'm interested in west branch..if it isn't because the crazy bugs up there, i would probably fish it now!!..  last year when me and greg was up there scouting the lake, i know we donate at least a couple pints a night..


----------



## PAYARA

let me know boys when you want to fish,if it dosent
conflict with my planned trip up north for some biggies.

i fished there yesterday,accually as i was at my moms place and 
had all the gear.with some shocking results reguarding the carps
bait selection.down right shocking!


----------



## Miso_Ohio

tpet96 said:


> A couple of us took some time to look at Miso's jeep as the rotors/brakes were worn


Worn ??? The brake rotor broke, dang never heard of that happening before and Midas, what a ripoff, now I know why I started doing most of my own brake work years ago. Oh well it should be good for another 190,000 miles now  

Good time all though it was tough. I though for sure I would get at least one run on the rod in the margins but as they say you win some you lose some. Good news is there are carp in that there water, there where three on and long after everybody left 10BoilieDick landed one so we have proof. Tough venue may have to try it again, it is frustrating when you know there is fish in there but you don't even get a run, I don't give up easy. One thing to note, the fish really started rolling in close to us after the sun went down, this may be more of a night venue then a daytime venue. If I could of stuck around longer I would of, I am willing to bet things might of started heating up after midnight. 

Here is Dicks 17 lb carp (short but fat), notice all the locals hanging around, you would of sworn that fish was a rock star or something.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

PAYARA said:


> let me know boys when you want to fish,if it dosent
> conflict with my planned trip up north for some biggies.
> 
> i fished there yesterday,accually as i was at my moms place and
> had all the gear.with some shocking results reguarding the carps
> bait selection.down right shocking!


Shocked?? What where they after Mulberry/Scopex/Liver Powder/MonsterCrab/Tomato Juice bolies that have been left out to mold ?


----------



## tpet96

Sean,

Did Dick's fish come from the far wall by the outlet?


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Yes but to the left of it, right in front of the water level ruler that was painted on the wall. They must of been stacked up over there, too bad you are not allowed to fish over there.


----------



## PAYARA

the fishing was slow to say the least.i baited
with the ussualy maize and seeds.then shot in
about 90 ROCK hard,bottom colored,unsented boilies.
.i castin and with in seconds i had a carp on the boilies.
(probably because it moved,NOT because they were 
on them yet,iam making that clear).a few hrs go by and i have
no action(still useing boilies at this point)so i decide to use a
hookbait of sweetcorn(had no hookable maize)i did not bait
with the sweetcorn.i also changed the hooklink from 2ft mono
to abot 18in braid.i spodded out more seed/maize and placed
the sweetcorn on top of it.a for sure winner i thought anyway.
i still fished boilies on the other rod.a few hrs later,no action.
then my boilie rod screamed off and produced a fat 17lber 
who had that fat brested look that indicates that hes been 
feeding.he had to be on the boilies,but noway/they pass
up a nice pile of seeds/soft maize/with a nice sc on top?
it got me thinking,whats the odds of him picking up just
my boilie hookbait,that matches the bottom in color, in a 
pile of close to 100 others?he had to have been eating them.
the sweet corn nEVER got a sniff,and my 2 rods were right
next to each other.i think thats shocking for that of all
places.also both fish were on 2ft mono hooklinks,i have
been useing mono for awhile now,i dont think their as
warry of it as people say.


----------



## tpet96

I use Mono down in front of COSI on my zig rigs w/o any problems. 

Good to hear you got into some fish.


----------

